# Working mothers might not be in the best interest of child health and welfare.



## JohnPBailey (23 d ago)

According to this source:

Working Mothers Negative Effects On Young Children Social Work Essay

*Parents are the first teacher of a child, especially the mother. *_Imitate others’ action is the basic instinct of learning. In addition, a research study that received national attention in Britain found that “children whose mothers worked fill-time were* twice as likely to fail their high school leaving exams* as those whose mothers stayed home to raise them” (Anonymous, 1999). This example also shows that working mothers have negative effects to their children on education. As a result, if mothers working outside for long time, then the child will has nobody to imitate so that has less chances to learn abilities. This is the basic reason of why the children with working mothers have low early education level. As a result, early education is a very important step to influence people’s IQ and EQ for their whole life. Nowadays, intensifying competition between people becomes harder and harder, so children cannot lose from the starting line. Therefore, mothers should not work outside for long time during the childhood of their children.

Mother is the person who gives a child life and love, so she is the most important person for a child. Children cannot live without their mother during infancy which is based on human’s instinct. Mothers can give breast milk for children to make them alive. And mothers can satisfy every little ask from children because of mother’s love which is the basic human’s instinct exist on every part of human’s culture and society. If people living in the way of against the human’s instinct, such as mother usually outside so that do not have* enough time to stay with her child, it will cause problems*. Therefore, working mothers may have negative effects on their young children.

Secondly, working mothers will easily cause mother-child barriers. In most of eastern countries especially in china, most of people believe that only the people with the relationship of blood ties can really trust each other, and *the relationship between mother and children is the closest one*. However, if the mother is working outside during her children’s childhood, there must be some estrangement being created. This will cause barriers the communication between mother and children, so that may form domestic contradictions and become a hidden trouble in future.

Thirdly, working mothers has the effects of psychological damage for children. Young child is very weak on both their body and mind, and *mother is the dearest person of her children*. There was an experiment for a long time ago shows that when people is facing huge problems, especially the problem is threating to life, the first person they think is always their mum. This is an expression of human’s instinct of belong to and trust in mother’s love. Therefore, if mother always working outside and do not have time to stay with her children, this will easily causing children feeling helpless and become unsociable, eccentric and have an inferior mentality. There are many examples around me, such as some classmates with single parent family, or, some classmates whose parents always very busy, usually have less confidence and less communicates with others. 

Fourthly, Working mothers may causes mothers’ over-indulging and makes their children lack of self-control because of if the mother work outside for long times, they will try their best to make their children happy in the limited time of stay together and with less control. For example, many people who had has less care because of their parents are too busy during their childhood, after they leave their home and begin to live by their own, such as overseas students, t*hey usually weak to face any seducement, and easily be addicted to take drugs, gambles, and alcohol*. They become to spend the money from their family lavishly, then, finally broken up the whole family and forfeit their career. There is a report shows that working mothers usually have fatter children. The working mothers has less attention to take care every single parts of their children’s daily live, and they may use whatever the way which can make their children happy to fill their guilty of did not spend enough time with children (Hawkes, 2007). _


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

2 posts about the perfect family , what happens if daddy dies before the kid is born


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

frenchpaddy said:


> 2 posts about the perfect family , what happens if daddy dies before the kid is born


This OP seems to be gathering evidence to support his views of the world, while at the same time being unfit to have a relationship himself. (based on another thread)

OP...I think you might be better served by taking an objective approach to your research, and _THEN_ come to a conclusion rather than the other way around.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Oh thanks for reminding me. that's this guy.
He has 5 threads.


----------



## JohnPBailey (23 d ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> This OP seems to be gathering evidence to support his views of the world, while at the same time being unfit to have a relationship himself. (based on another thread)
> 
> OP...I think you might be better served by taking an objective approach to your research, and _THEN_ come to a conclusion rather than the other way around.


My brother and I were already raised in such a family with a non-working mother. We have firsthand experience. Mother was there to tutor us right after school whenever we trouble with fractions and long division. She also got all the dishes washed, clothes washed and ironed, the rose garden tended, carpets vacuumed, beds made and had good meals on the table for when dad came home from work. My brother and I chipped in with chores. We fed the animals, watered the garden, roto-tilled the vegetable patch, weeded the yard, mowed the lawn and other things.

Observe Mrs. Miller in this television series of the 1950's. This was the kind of dedicated mother we were blessed to have:


----------



## JohnPBailey (23 d ago)

frenchpaddy said:


> 2 posts about the perfect family , what happens if daddy dies before the kid is born


Daddy's employer may offer family death benefits as annuities. There is welfare for widows and orpahans. Daddy should have a good life insurance policy in force for his family. Other extended family members with means may pitch in with money or "Big Brother" like support for the children. My brother and I lost our daddy when I was age 17 when some young drunken punk crossed the line and killed him on his way home in one of the family automobiles from work in 1981. My daddy lost his daddy to cancer when he was age 9. He had four older brothers, the eldest 10 years older in the navy during World War 2, and 1 older sister. Older brothers are a good male role model for a younger boy in the family. My father worked civil service with the federal government, DOD, department of the navy. My mother got monthly annuity payments for life. She also was awarded a 1/2 million dollar lawsuit settlement for wrongful death. We had a home that was paid for free and clear and my mother also had three other properties in another California city she inherited from my grandparents' estate a year before when both of them passed away. We were not struggling for money by any means.


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

It's soon to be 2023. Most couples can't afford to raise a family on one income anymore. That's the reality today.


----------



## JohnPBailey (23 d ago)

Tested_by_stress said:


> It's soon to be 2023. Most couples can't afford to raise a family on one income anymore. That's the reality today.


Then they should try not raise children to begin with.


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

JohnPBailey said:


> Then they should try not raise children to begin with.


Aren't you a 58 year old bachelor?Exactly what would you know about raising kids? My mother was a SAHM but the times were very different. The gap between income and expense has widened significantly over the past few decades.


----------



## JohnPBailey (23 d ago)

Tested_by_stress said:


> Aren't you a 58 year old bachelor?Exactly what would you know about raising kids? My mother was a SAHM but the times were very different. The gap between income and expense has widened significantly over the past few decades.


As I keep saying, my brother and I were children raised by two parents. A man and a woman. I know these things by observation. If the man of the house can't provide sufficiently for a nuclear family ALONE, don't even think about bringing any kids into the equation. If you are a man, you ARE NOT FIT for family life if you cannot pull the weight of a wife and any number of young ones. Any stupid idiot or lazy bum can put his thing into a woman and get her pregnant. So, if you are not worth much economically, don't even try. My father was worth something. He could consistently tow the rope of two kids, several family pets and a wife on his own quite well. My mother never worked a minute since my older brother came along. Why can't family women just be sastified as the housekeeper? If you are a woman interested in personal careers, just stay single and childless, please. Or, otherwise do the career thing after the children have all left home.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Huh. I guess my grown sons should be bums.....but shockingly they are doing quite well and are thick as thieves with me.


----------



## JohnPBailey (23 d ago)

Well, some people get lucky. How are your sons doing, psychologically speaking? Other children might not do so well without a constant mother figure growing up.


----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

frenchpaddy said:


> 2 posts about the perfect family , what happens if daddy dies before the kid is born


We live in an imperfect world, where not everybody gets their childhood needs met. We see the results of this when we see fractured people, who were not made secure in their childhood.

Our goal, as a society should be to create the conditions where kids can get their needs met by their parents so they can grow and and not be fractured. Our inability to protect every child should not be a reason to encourage evety adult to fulfill their designated role.


----------

